# My Quick Fenix E01 Torture Test



## this_is_nascar (May 19, 2008)

Well, someone had to do it.

*Case Study #1:*


Test Subject E01 B#2
Power Source = Duracell Alkaline
Start of Test = 18:30 EDT 05/19/2008
Starting Tempature = Cold Tap Water
Expected Ending Tempature = <= 32 degres F
Project Name = "FEF" -- (Fenix E01 Freeze)
























Edit #1: There's not much to see here, but here are the pictures at 21:00, just a couple hours after the light went into the freezer.























These picture are from 05:30 the next morning. Notice the light has already gone completely out.













Here's what we have this evening at 18:00. It's just a big old block of ice at this point.








Now the melting process begins. I could not capture the pictures while the water was boiling. The steam was too intense to see past it and it was really laying a bunch of moisture at the camera. I didn't want to risk damaging it. What I found really to be pretty neat is that even prior to the water boiling, it heated up to the point where the light came back on by itself.



























As crappy as a picture this is, it does show an unharmed Fenix E01, that when from a deep freeze to boiling, with no apparent ill-effects. The innards were dry, the battery was dry and there were absolutely no signs of damage.


----------



## LED-holic (May 19, 2008)

Very cool. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Rossymeister (May 19, 2008)

Awesome!

Are you using Alkaline,NiMH or Lithium?


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 19, 2008)

Opps, thanks for reminding me. I update the 1st post.

Power Source = Duracell Alkaline

I chose that since we know that alkalines typically do not like the cold.


----------



## GuyZero (May 19, 2008)

Well that's just great; Now I'm curious how this turns out AND I'm hungry and chicken pot pie...


----------



## LED-holic (May 19, 2008)

GuyZero said:


> Well that's just great; Now I'm curious how this turns out AND I'm hungry and chicken pot pie...


I'd be curious to see test #2, E01 frozen in chicken pot pie, and then baked and see if it still shines. LOL.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 19, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> I'd be curious to see test #2, E01 frozen in chicken pot pie, LOL.



Come on. If you're going to dream, dream big. Not frozen in the pot pie, but BAKED IN THE POT PIE.


----------



## Rossymeister (May 19, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Opps, thanks for reminding me. I update the 1st post.
> 
> Power Source = Duracell Alkaline
> 
> I chose that since we know that alkalines typically do not like the cold.



Excellent!

Cant wait to see the result.

-Aaron


----------



## LED-holic (May 19, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Come on. If you're going to dream, dream big. Not frozen in the pot pie, but BAKED IN THE POT PIE.


LOL I edited my post before your post to add "baked" too.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (May 19, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Come on. If you're going to dream, dream big. Not frozen in the pot pie, but BAKED IN THE POT PIE.



How about eaten along with the pot pie?


----------



## LED-holic (May 19, 2008)

Sir Lightalot said:


> How about eaten along with the pot pie?


Then it would be a tortue test of the E01 *and *TIN. :huh::ironic::devil:


----------



## Blue72 (May 19, 2008)

Maybe for the next test you can put a 150 pound weight on the water bottle for an hour to test water resistance to stimulate water pressure while diving.


----------



## dc42 (May 19, 2008)

Yes, but how do you know the light doesn't go out when you close the door?


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 19, 2008)

dc42 said:


> Yes, but how do you know the light doesn't go out when you close the door?



That's a good one.


----------



## paulr (May 19, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Very cool. Let us know what happens.



Not just cool--freezing cold!!!!


----------



## Toons (May 19, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Well, someone had to do it.




But TIN. Polish water?

Could skew the results. :thinking:

Toons


----------



## Crenshaw (May 19, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> That's a good one.



lol...how do you know the light even exists when you cant see it...

Crenshaw


----------



## MstrHnky (May 19, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> lol...how do you know the light even exists when you cant see it...
> 
> Crenshaw



metaphysics? brings me back to college. i wish i could have retained some of that knowledge. i always tell myself i'm going to pick up a general philosophy book and start learning that stuff all over again, but then i spend the money saved by not buying a book on a flashlight instead. :nana:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (May 20, 2008)

Well, if your freezer is performing properly, the temperature should go well below the freezing point of an alkaline cells electrolyte, cause the cell to rupture, and ooze electrolyte all over the inside of your E01. Have fun...


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 20, 2008)

I won't be able to post pictures until until tonight, but as of 05:30 this morning, the E01 is definately locked-in a block a ice. It's now glowing in moon mode, but I don't expect it will be lit when I get home tonight. We'll have to see. I'll post pictures tonight, but there's not much to see. I'm hoping it's still glowing when I get home, since the next step is to place the bottle in a pot of water, bring it to a boil to melt the ice and then extract my E01.


----------



## paulr (May 20, 2008)

Fastest way to melt a block of ice is run hot water on it from the tap or bathtub.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 20, 2008)

paulr said:


> Fastest way to melt a block of ice is run hot water on it from the tap or bathtub.



Yea, but what fun is that?


----------



## GuyZero (May 20, 2008)

Sir Lightalot said:


> How about eaten along with the pot pie?



Ooo - I like this idea; It's like a race! Can you pass the E01 before the battery dies?! You've got 11 hours to eat as many Hot Pockets as you can!!


----------



## mchlwise (May 20, 2008)

GuyZero said:


> Ooo - I like this idea; It's like a race! Can you pass the E01 before the battery dies?! You've got 11 hours to eat as many Hot Pockets as you can!!



:green: 

That would be QUITE the torture test. Though I'm not sure if it would be worse for the light, or for the person conducting the test.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (May 20, 2008)

GuyZero said:


> Ooo - I like this idea; It's like a race! Can you pass the E01 before the battery dies?


 
That should give the X-ray technician a great story to tell his grandkids. "Son, look at this X-ray. This is what spending too much time on the internet does to you."


----------



## josean (May 20, 2008)

dc42 said:


> Yes, but how do you know the light doesn't go out when you close the door?



I agree! Nascar should place a webcam inside his fridge and make it accesible to all of us, just to monitor the flashlight behavior. :candle:



this_is_nascar said:


> ... the next step is to place the bottle in a pot of water, bring it to a boil to melt the ice and then extract my E01.



Don't do that! The summer is approaching, so it may be convenient to have a *fresh* flashlight at hand!


----------



## ninjaboigt (May 20, 2008)

LOL i was kinda worried when i gave my EO1 a bath in rubbing alcohol, and it only took a 10 second bath, but now, im pretty sure it really is water proof, cant wait to see the results. 

i wonder though, if water got in to the flashlight, would it be frozen in side? and if you do boil it, would it melt the ice on the inside, and then we wouldnt know if water got in side or not?


----------



## Gunner12 (May 20, 2008)

If water does get inside and you boil the light, I hope the pressure doesn't cause the light to rupture.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 20, 2008)

Edit #1 has been added to Post #1.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (May 20, 2008)

ninjaboigt said:


> i wonder though, if water got in to the flashlight, would it be frozen in side?


 
Like I said, there is already water inside the flashlight that will freeze and expand if the freezer is doing it's job and approaches near-zero degrees F. It is in the alkaline cells electrolyte.


----------



## Gunner12 (May 20, 2008)

Did the battery leak?


----------



## Nitroz (May 20, 2008)

*E01 Gold on the rocks*


















And after the thaw.


----------



## WadeF (May 20, 2008)

*Re: E01 Gold on the rocks*

Nitro, did you use a lithium?


----------



## Nitroz (May 20, 2008)

*Re: E01 Gold on the rocks*



WadeF said:


> Nitro, did you use a lithium?



No. I used a really cheap Alki. 

This was a seperate thread as I had not seen TIN's freeze. Looks like a mod attached mine to his.:shrug:


I wonder what made TIN's E01 quit. I might do this again longer.

I had taken some night shots with the Nikon and forgot to set it back to a lower ISO, so the ice shots should have been better.


----------



## WadeF (May 20, 2008)

*Re: E01 Gold on the rocks*

Anyone want to play T-Ball with their E01?


----------



## Blue72 (May 20, 2008)

This is great stuff, thanks guys!!!

I would like to see some other abuse, such as

1. 50 drops on concrete 15 feet from the ground to test shock and the durability of the anodization
2. 10,000 twist on and off cycles (to see the durability of the battery contacts)
3. Water pressure test for several hours to replicate water resistance at depth


I think these test would replicate real world use over time.

ANY VOLUNTEERS!!!!


----------



## Burgess (May 20, 2008)

to *dc42* --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:



That was an *excellent* first post !

( post # 13 )



_


----------



## Blue72 (May 20, 2008)

If anyone decides to do the water pressure test, If you can directly apply 100 pound weight on a bottle filled with water with no air, this should replicate about 120 feet


----------



## Snesley Wipes (May 21, 2008)

I feel sorry for that light. He looks like a goldfish peering out of his bowl. He knows something bad is going to happen!


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 21, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> Did the battery leak?



No, no leaks of the battery and no wetness or moisture inside.


----------



## Nitroz (May 21, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> No, no leaks of the battery and no wetness or moisture inside.



Mine either. I just wonder what made yours shut off? Hmmmmm


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 21, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> Mine either. I just wonder what made yours shut off? Hmmmmm



It had to be the tempature. That explains why it lit on its own once warmed a bit.


----------



## LED-holic (May 21, 2008)

Very good tests and pics. Thanks TIN and Nitroz!!


----------



## Nitroz (May 21, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> It had to be the tempature. That explains why it lit on its own once warmed a bit.



I knew that. I wonder if it was the battery, electronics, or what?

I don't have any lithium AAAs. Might have to buy some to try this again with a super hard freeze.

Thanks TIN for the cool test!


----------



## josean (May 21, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> I knew that. I wonder if it was the battery, electronics, or what



It may be even a mechanical / contact issue. It it was not well tightened when twisted on, may be the small size variations due to temperature variations (sorry, do not know the English words for that, _dilatación_ and _contracción_ in Spanish) caused a lost in mechanical contact. The electrical circuit was opened and it was closed again when it came back to the initial temperature conditions.

Just to point out another possibility. :thinking:


----------



## DM51 (May 21, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> It had to be the tempature. That explains why it lit on its own once warmed a bit.


Lol, everyone knows lumens slow down quite a lot when they get cold, and weak lumens slow down so much they stop moving and can't even get out of the light - so they become invisible. 

The light was frozen in the "on" position, so if it had had more powerful lumens, you would have been able to see them for as long as it was frozen, except when they were actually in the freezer with the door shut (like Schrodinger's cat). 

However it only had weak lumens, so they needed warming up before they could get out of the light and you could see them again. 

QED, lol


----------



## d1dd1 (May 21, 2008)

Did anyone test the durability of the anodizing ?
My blue one isn't here yet :mecry:


----------



## NeonLights (May 21, 2008)

d1dd1 said:


> Did anyone test the durability of the anodizing ?
> My blue one isn't here yet :mecry:


Do a search on "fenix" and "tish" and there is a thread about how some of our E01's are starting to show wear on the anodizing already. After a month of keychain carry, mine has several small wear marks on it where the anodizing is missing.


----------



## Gunner12 (May 21, 2008)

What if I promised that I would be able to break the E01?

Tigerhawk has said that the E01 has bad anodizing in this thread.


----------



## d1dd1 (May 21, 2008)

:thanks::thanks:


----------



## mighty82 (May 21, 2008)

Anyone want to know what 220 degrees celsius for 30 minutes would do to it?  I just did the most stupid thing so far this year. I forgot it in the oven. Oh the smell.. the smell.. It smells like death!


----------



## Sir Lightalot (May 21, 2008)

:lolsign:and I'm gonna take a wild guess here and say it doesn't work. did the led melt?


----------



## TONY M (May 21, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Anyone want to know what 220 degrees celsius for 30 minutes would do to it?  I just did the most stupid thing so far this year. I forgot it in the oven.


 
LOLOLOL!   That must be the funniest thing I have heard yet this year! I do feel sorry for you though...  Sorry I just can't help but laugh.

What happened? I shall not ask how...


----------



## mighty82 (May 21, 2008)

I just wanted to get the led/circuit out of the head, so I placed it in the oven expecting to take it out after 5 minutes. Then i went to the sofa, saw something interesting on the tv and forgot all about the E01 in the oven. 

After 30-40 minutes I started noticing this awful smell. I started running around the apartment looking for the source, then it struck me!! 

I rushed to the oven, ripped the light out and then threw it across the room because I burned my fingers. 

After 10 minutes of blowing at it, its down to normal temperature. Actually it still works, but it's very dim, and with a greenish output. Everything looks normal, exept all the "potting" turned brown. :thinking:

Oh well, at least i got the damn thing out it's housing. Luckily this was my dimmest one. Gotta go order more of them :naughty:


----------



## d1dd1 (May 21, 2008)

:wow:, seems to be a very tough light :goodjob:


----------



## mighty82 (May 21, 2008)

I think I might have been the first person to break a fenix E01. Thats just my luck :sigh:


----------



## TONY M (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing mighty82! That was very entertaining and cheered me up a lot!
Glad to hear that it still works to some extent. I hope you're fingers are OK!


----------



## mighty82 (May 21, 2008)

TONY M said:


> Thanks for sharing mighty82! That was very entertaining and cheered me up a lot!
> Glad to hear that it still works to some extent. I hope you're fingers are OK!


I'm glad it's death did something good. Although it's more crippled than dead  I guess I will just use it as a spare body. Maybe mod something and stuff it in there


----------



## LED-holic (May 21, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I'm glad it's death did something good. Although it's more crippled than dead  I guess I will just use it as a spare body. Maybe mod something and stuff it in there


Did your oven have a timer? That would have come in handy.


----------



## gunga (May 21, 2008)

Now can you put a red led in it?

I know they usually have lower vF, but I run one off 3v in a fauxton, wonder if it would work in this stock driver...


----------



## mighty82 (May 21, 2008)

I don't know if its the driver or the led itself that is damaged. I guess i would need a new driver if i were to put a new or different led in there.


----------



## FrankW438 (May 21, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Anyone want to know what 220 degrees celsius for 30 minutes would do to it?  I just did the most stupid thing so far this year. I forgot it in the oven. Oh the smell.. the smell.. It smells like death!


 
I am not the type to Laugh Out Loud when I read things like this. But this struck my funny bone. Hard.

I'm still giggling like a schoolgirl after fifteen minutes.

I'm glad your fingers are okay, but please accept my condolences on your loss. (sniff. giggle.)

I am looking at my E01 with an evil glint in my eye, trying to come up with a particularly diabolical experiment to perform. 50-foot drop? Drag it behind my vehicle on my way to work? Little League batting practice? 12-gauge stress test?

-- Frank


----------



## jasonvk77 (May 22, 2008)

I just picked up my .22 rifle the other day,I think its a chance to see how strong this torch really is. :huh:


----------



## Retral (May 22, 2008)

jasonvk77 said:


> I just picked up my .22 rifle the other day,I think its a chance to see how strong this torch really is. :huh:



It may be strong.. but it's not bullet proof. While a .22 isn't the beefiest rifle out there, it will definitely destroy a thin aluminum flashlight. I haven't really shot a whole lot of things with my 22, but I do know that it'll likely go right through any aluminum less than 1/4" thick.. Plus, the shock of impact will likely shatter the glass.


----------



## jasonvk77 (May 22, 2008)

Retral said:


> It may be strong.. but it's not bullet proof. While a .22 isn't the beefiest rifle out there, it will definitely destroy a thin aluminum flashlight. I haven't really shot a whole lot of things with my 22, but I do know that it'll likely go right through any aluminum less than 1/4" thick.. Plus, the shock of impact will likely shatter the glass.




What about a 4D maglite?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 22, 2008)

You people are nuts.... if you are having problems turning off a twisty light you don't have to freeze it or cook it hoping it will turn off, just buy a light with a clicky instead


----------



## Retral (May 22, 2008)

jasonvk77 said:


> What about a 4D maglite?



It'd put a hole in the casing, and you'd likely have to hammer it out to be usable again, but as long as it's not shot in the head... it'd probably be salvageable.


----------



## FrankW438 (May 22, 2008)

jasonvk77 said:


> I just picked up my .22 rifle the other day,I think its a chance to see how strong this torch really is. :huh:


 
I wasn't suggesting actually SHOOTING the E01, I was going to attach it to the end of the barrel as you would a tactical light, and see if it could handle the recoil of 40-50 rounds of 12-gauge. 

I don't think even the T1 or TK10 could survive a direct hit from a .22 rifle. If you have a spare one, I'd be willing to try it...

-- Frank


----------



## Sir Lightalot (May 22, 2008)

Did you see the torture tests? :devil:


----------



## WadeF (May 22, 2008)

FrankW438 said:


> I wasn't suggesting actually SHOOTING the E01, I was going to attach it to the end of the barrel as you would a tactical light, and see if it could handle the recoil of 40-50 rounds of 12-gauge.
> 
> I don't think even the T1 or TK10 could survive a direct hit from a .22 rifle. If you have a spare one, I'd be willing to try it...
> 
> -- Frank


 
I'd be surprised if something like a E01, or TK10, was phased by being mounted on any hand held firearm. A spring piston pellet rifle would probably put more stress on these lights due to the shock from the piston slamming into the breech.


----------



## DM51 (May 23, 2008)

FrankW438 said:


> I wasn't suggesting actually SHOOTING the E01, I was going to attach it to the end of the barrel as you would a tactical light


Ohhhhhh, _riiiiight_. I thought you were going to put it *inside* the barrel, and fire it at a target, lol.


----------



## Mostly (May 23, 2008)

This is a pretty funny thread!  

Turbo DV8's prediction of alkaline cell leakage was overly pessimistic, I think, because putting it in water kept it from getting below freezing point. If you want to put it in a deep freezer (much colder than a refrigerator freezer), by itself, without being encased in H2O, I'd definitely recommend switching to lithium! 

My two year old daughter has already put my blue EO1 through an impromptu percussive/impact test. I let her hold it and she started swinging it by the end of a necklace/lanyard I put on it... she whacked it several times _very _hard against the TV before I could stop her. I thought she was going to crack the CRT with it! Well, some time later I let her have it again, and guess what she did as soon as she got well out of reach? She swung it very hard, from the end of the lanyard, against a doorway several times. Whack whack whack! It still works fine.  

I'll still let her hold it when I want to distract her... but now I always take the lanyard off first!


----------



## TONY M (May 23, 2008)

Not too long ago I used to attach led lights to a crossbow bolt and fire them up into the night sky! It really is great fun!

I would cut a length of 8mm pine dowling to about 18 inches, secure the light which often was a cheap red LED bikelight with cabel ties and/or tape, make fins for stability and you're good to go!

I usually used a 150lb Barnett recurve Xbow but occasionaly used a buddies compound Xbow which was more powerfull! You need to find a place to hide underneath just incase the light would turn off with the kick and head back to earth unseen! That happened once or twice...

Yes I have thought about doing this with my E01 but common sense has prevailed, well so far anyway but the temptation is still there.

So has anyone done anything similar? 
The E01 should be tough enough for this abuse! Any volunteers? :devil:

(Sorry for drifting slightly off topic).


----------



## warlord (May 23, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I don't know if its the driver or the led itself that is damaged. I guess i would need a new driver if i were to put a new or different led in there.



I would try just swapping the emitter. The fact that the LED lights up at all is a good sign, possibly you've only damaged the emitter.


----------



## mighty82 (May 23, 2008)

warlord said:


> I would try just swapping the emitter. The fact that the LED lights up at all is a good sign, possibly you've only damaged the emitter.


I measured the current draw from the battery, and it's about 100ma. 70-80ma from the same battery with the undamaged E01. Does that mean the circuit is damaged or have the emitter forward votage just gotten lower? 100-110ma at 1-2 lumen :thinking:


----------



## Retral (May 23, 2008)

FrankW438 said:


> I wasn't suggesting actually SHOOTING the E01, I was going to attach it to the end of the barrel as you would a tactical light, and see if it could handle the recoil of 40-50 rounds of 12-gauge.
> 
> I don't think even the T1 or TK10 could survive a direct hit from a .22 rifle. If you have a spare one, I'd be willing to try it...
> 
> -- Frank



Tactical light? ...eh.. usually when you've got a tactical light you want it to be brighter than just a dim glow  No offense to the E01's, because they're not meant to be bright.. it's just that I'd rather have usable brightness over a light meant to last XX hours on one tiny battery.


----------



## Zatoichi (Apr 9, 2009)

I have something on the E01 I think worthy of a mention, but maybe not it's own thread so I'll borrow yours. 

I was putting some clothes in the washing machine last night and I saw something poking out of the rubber door seal. I assumed it'd be a pen or something from my kids pockets, but when I pulled it out it was my son's gold E01. It has been through at least 1 full cycle. I twisted the head and it came on perfectly. Took the head off and there was no sign of moisture inside. The reflector looks slightly tarnished, but I'm not sure if that's from the washing machine or some other hellish experience my son's put it through. Otherwise it's as good as new.


----------



## Lego995743 (Apr 24, 2011)

GuyZero said:


> Ooo - I like this idea; It's like a race! Can you pass the E01 before the battery dies?! You've got 11 hours to eat as many Hot Pockets as you can!!


 
Im up for the task:laughing:


----------



## Burgess (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice Bump !

This is *still* a timely and interesting thread.

Gotta' love CandlePowerForums.

lovecpf
_


----------



## McJagger (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice stuff here 

I also did something like this, here you have a video of my TK20 freezing test. I used eneloops btw.


----------



## TyJo (Apr 25, 2011)

Zatoichi said:


> I have something on the E01 I think worthy of a mention, but maybe not it's own thread so I'll borrow yours.
> 
> I was putting some clothes in the washing machine last night and I saw something poking out of the rubber door seal. I assumed it'd be a pen or something from my kids pockets, but when I pulled it out it was my son's gold E01. It has been through at least 1 full cycle. I twisted the head and it came on perfectly. Took the head off and there was no sign of moisture inside. The reflector looks slightly tarnished, but I'm not sure if that's from the washing machine or some other hellish experience my son's put it through. Otherwise it's as good as new.


 Nice post/bump. I just bought 4 E01s. I doubt there is a light that can match it when factoring value/durability/runtime.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 26, 2011)

WadeF said:


> I'd be surprised if something like a E01, or TK10, was phased by being mounted on any hand held firearm. A spring piston pellet rifle would probably put more stress on these lights due to the shock from the piston slamming into the breech.


 
I completely agree. Simply dropping the light onto concrete several times from a specified height would exert higher G's on the light. Seems that the batteries always fail long before the light does.


----------

